
We are making Columbus a better place – where to next? - vargas84
https://www.billioneffect.com/
======
Katydid
Sigh.

~~~
vargas84
I'd love to draw out as much info from that sigh as possible - what induced
that reaction?

~~~
lightlyused
I know a bit more about this than I can say, but I advised someone to not be
involved with this project. It sounded more like a resume builder than
something sustainable.

